# Has anybody tried these...?



## aghast (Aug 12, 2002)

I've been recently diagnosed with IBS and my doc put me on Betaine HCl, Glutamine and Acidophilus supplements. Has anybody tried either one of these? It doesn't seem to help a bit so far...or maybe I'm just not patient enough







.From what I've read here so far, it seems like Calcium supplements are a good thing for me to try, but other than that I'm pretty much clueless as to what supplements/medications to try first. Any input would be great; it's probably pretty obvious that I'm new to the whole IBS concept







.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Hi Grrrl,You didn't say what you sympthons are. If it is D then calcium would be a good thing to try.welcome to the board and hope you find answers here.


----------



## aghast (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks and sorry 'bout that...yeah, I get mostly D with occasional phases of C (but I mind the D a lot more). Right now I'm willing to try just about anything, so...why not give calcium a shot?


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I go bask and forth between D and C. Like you, I didn't mind the C since the D was more painful and definitely more problematic. But I also know that keeping the C in control helps.I used calcium/magnesium supplements. That way I don't get too constipated from the calcium. I also use fiber and hypno. The combination seems to be working pretyt well for me.


----------

